# Freshwater sump setup?



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey all, I recently picked up a 125 gallon tank, plumbed with sump. Was a saltwater tank and I'm not totally sure if i wanna run it saltwater or go freshwater planted. So, I'm wondering if anyone running a large freshwater tank with sump and could give me some tips on how I'd set it up? What size return pump needed as well? Sump is about 30 gallons or more. Thanx!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sump configuration/design is different with FW vs SW. With FW, you need the mechanical and biological filtration component, ie filter floss/socks for mechanical and either bioballs, lava rock rubble, ceramic rings, etc for biological.

Generally a 6-8x turnover rate for FW so you need 750-1000gph at ~6ft head looking at the pump flow curve chart.

With all that in mind, IMHO/E, you will need a larger sump with the mechanical and biological section with enough room down stream of the sump to hold the water when the power to the pump is shut off, whether for maintenance, power failure or pump failure.

To get a general idea of a sumped aquarium system and how it works from a flow and water level perspective, here's a link.

HTH


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you for all the information!! Still undecided which way I'm leaning with this tank. Sump is right about 40 gallons after doing the measurements and I'm leaning towards planted at this time. Appreciate the link and all the info!


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

I run a sump on my 90 gallon planted. It's a custom design but will give you some ideas anyways, here is a link to my journal where the sump is shown. https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=322976&page=3

It looks like your sump could run filter socks and bio media as it is set up. Seachem matrix or pond matrix works well and is cheap. I like the herbie style overflow to keep things silent and reduce splashing.


----------

